# Local trades GA



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I just moved to a smaller house so I need to thin out my collection a bit. I have a male smokey jungle frog (Leptodactylus pentadactylus),a male honduran milk snake(Lampropeltis triangulum hondurensis), a red-tail boa (Boa constrictor imperator), and two Vietnamese Mossy treefrogs (Theloderma corticale), all up for grabs. I am looking into getting back into darts, so I would love to trade for supplies: hydroton, fruit fly media, moss, driftwood, etc. I want all of these animals to go to caring homes, so all offers will be considered. I live right off of 400 in Cumming, so I can meet mostly anywhere in the ATL area. I can be reached at [email protected].


----------

